
How WhatsApp Fuels Fake News and Violence in India - LopRabbit
https://www.wired.com/story/how-whatsapp-fuels-fake-news-and-violence-in-india/
======
gtirloni
When we live in a society, we agree (consciously or not) to live by a set of
rules (written or not). We get the benefits and obligations that come with
that.

WhatsApp exists in this society, yet it doesn't want to play by its rules
saying it would compromise its core values around privacy.

What's to make of this? As much as I'm pro privacy, I feel like any
application needs provisions for law enforcement. If you think that will be
abused by someone in the system, it should be fixed elsewhere.

I'm trying to break this down to the basics but, as I see it, WhatsApp wants a
common denominator for privacy laws in the world but is it willing to invest
in lobbying everywhere it operates?

~~~
nradov
There are no universal societal rules prohibiting end-to-end encryption.

~~~
hannasanarion
Cheap, seamless, end-to-end encryption is still a game-changer to the social
order. We protected messages before with envelopes and seals and basic ciphers
that law enforcement could break if the need arose.

It doesn't mean popular encryption is a bad thing. But it is a new thing, with
impacts on the social that we don't understand or know how to compensate for.
Like people getting "news" primarily through encrypted chats, creating a dream
environment for Macedonian fake news authors who make money by stoking their
racism. Who could have anticipated that?

